# Could be used as Epitaphs



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I received this from an email group.

THESE ARE ENTRIES TO A WASHINGTON POST COMPETITION ASKING FOR A TWO-LINE RHYME WITH THE MOST ROMANTIC FIRST LINE, BUT THE LEAST ROMANTIC SECOND LINE:


My darling, my lover, my beautiful wife:
Marrying you screwed up my life.

I see your face when I am dreaming.
That's why I always wake up screaming.

Kind, intelligent, loving and hot;
This describes everything you are not.

Love may be beautiful, love may be bliss,
But I only slept with you 'cause I was pissed.

I thought that I could love no other--
that is until I met your brother.

Roses are red, violets are blue, sugar is sweet, and so are you.
But the roses are wilting, the violets are dead, the sugar bowl's empty 
and so is your head.

I want to feel your sweet embrace;
But don't take that paper bag off your face.

I love your smile, your face, and your eyes--
Damn, I'm good at telling lies!

My love, you take my breath away.
What have you stepped in to smell this way?

What inspired this amorous rhyme?
Two parts vodka, one part lime.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Good Stuff!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wow 
That was great.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good post FE!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

funny stuff FE


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Those are great. I can see them as epitaphs!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Talk about creative!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Awesome! I've added them to my list of epitaphs for possible future use... hehe.


----------

